# Infrared thermometer



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 29, 2011)

So I'm new to the forum and I wasn't quite sure where to put this.  But since I don't know how long this deal will last, I figured I'd put it where people were most likely to see it before it expires.  I stumbled onto it on slickdeals and it seemed like a really useful tool so I thought I'd let you guys know.

$17.99 for an infrared thermometer when you use the coupon code:

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/66254/newegg-rosewill-infrared-thermometer

Mine's in the mail and I haven't used it yet, so I can't vouch for it.

But since I'm likely going to start a full smoker build within the next year, I figure this could prove to be really handy while tuning and trouble shooting it.  Seems like this could tell you a lot about where your heat is going and give you a lot of info that you wouldn't be able to get otherwise.  I'm hoping it eliminates a lot of guess work.

I'm sure it could be used somehow in cooking situations too, but it seems like it might be limited for that.  It won't tell you internal meat temps obviously, and I don't know if it can give you air temp in your cooking chamber without opening the chamber and letting all your heat out. 

Anywho, thought I'd toss it out there in case anyone else was intrigued with it like I am.


----------



## big andy a (Dec 29, 2011)

A neighbor of ours has a wood fired pizza oven in his back yard and I suggested one of these infrared thermos to him so he could monitor the temps inside the over.  He got his through Harbor Freight for abut twice this price and it's been working great for him.  Don't know anything about the manufacurer but this like a good price.

Curt.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2011)

I love mine..it is a Maverick tho..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107750/new-toy-not-really-a-meat-therm-with-t-view

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

We have to have our toys!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a great price. i got one that i use in my pizza oven, for this price i think i will get this  one too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have seen them and a friend has one and they seem to work just fine for instanly finding out what temp something is.


----------



## venture (Dec 30, 2011)

I have one from Harbor Freight.  I use it mostly for checking temps across a flat top griddle which I place on the burners of my stove. It is a fun little toy. Grandkids will wear out the battery.  LOL

One caveat is that shiny surfaces like oil in a pan can throw the temp readings off.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## racincowboy (Dec 30, 2011)

I have one of these as well. I use it for taking tire temps on the racecars and header tubes. I also use it at home to check the temp on the SFB.

It's kinda addictive and the neices and nephews love to play with it and torment the cat with the laser.


----------

